# Happy Birthday TC



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

I was reading a post from June 2004 in here and haven't seen any earlier posting. I did a bit of a hunt across what I figured would be the earliest thread starters and can't find anything earlier. If the site started in June 2004 it'll be almost 10 now and that's a big birthday to celebrate. If I'm wrong I'm new here so please don't shoot the messager.

Any update on TC's actual birthday and any messages from anyone who joined up right at the start on how things have changed would be interesting.


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Indeed, Talk Classical is nearing its 10th birthday! TC was born on July 11th, 2004 - founded by James (Site owner emeritus), and co-founded by Daniel.

After an initial burst of activity, TC began to die out during 2005, reaching its all-time low by the end of 2005 and the beginning of 2006 where there was almost no activity at all (aside from the occasional spammer), causing James to put up TC for sale in February 06. And so on February 17th, 2006, I adopted Talk Classical 

Regards,
Frederik

PS: I wrote a blog post in 2006 about my acquisition of TC for anyone interested: http://www.frederikmagle.com/a-tale-of-two-music-forums-14.html. However, the earliest history of TC (2004-05) I know only little about.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

The blog is like an Aladdin's Cave.

This is the kind of thing I joined up for.

Thank-you.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Frederik Magle said:


> Indeed, Talk Classical is nearing its 10th birthday! TC was born on July 11th, 2004 - founded by James (Site owner emeritus), and co-founded by Daniel.
> 
> After an initial burst of activity, TC began to die out during 2005, reaching its all-time low by the end of 2005 and the beginning of 2006 where there was almost no activity at all (aside from the occasional spammer), causing James to put up TC for sale in February 06. And so on February 17th, 2006, I adopted Talk Classical *
> 
> ...


* That means you are both a bit brave and a bit crazy... and I thank you for both.

Congratulations!

Next year, TC enters its teens and its young adulthood


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

PetrB said:


> * That means you are both a bit brave and a bit crazy... and I thank you for both.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Next year, TC enters its teens and its young adulthood


The eleventh year comes after the tenth so only after two more pass will the thirteenth start


----------

